# UK pensioners in Rhodes



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

We are pensioners from the UK who moved to Rhodes in May . Are there any others living in Rhodes ?. We live near Faliraki


----------



## nino54 (Aug 30, 2009)

tpebop said:


> We are pensioners from the UK who moved to Rhodes in May . Are there any others living in Rhodes ?. We live near Faliraki


I really envy you !
My wife and I have had three long holiday spells on that island ! I call it home from home. We are italians and share a lot with Greece and that Island in particular. So many local people speak either our language or english that we have been able to go anywhere and do anything without ever being lost for words.
We are approaching our 60s .
I have tried to find a small hole for us to buy but properties are so expensive there and there is a monopoly of estate agencies. 
If you find anything below the 80000 euros could you let us know ?
Thank you and good luck with your networking.
Dino & Anna


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Dino & Anna. I am sure you will find a property in Rhodes . There are many for sale all over the island . interestate.gr would be a good place to look


----------

